# Five brand new precious souls :-)



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

I don't know if any of you guys tuned in, but from 1:20pm - 4:10pm (CST) Jersey and I (ok, mostly Jersey) brought five gorgeous new precious babies into this world.

(miniature dachshunds)










Until some time tomorrow you can see them LIVE at www.hcdoxies.com/ustream


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Congratulations on the gorgeous new babies!


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Congrats on the babies, they are so adorable.


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Awww, babies, how wonderful. Congratulations!!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

What precious little babies! Congrats to you and the new mama! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2010)

Very beautiful puppies!


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Awwwwwwwww so adorable. I wanna kiss them all.


----------



## Rottnk9s (Jun 28, 2010)

Congrats on the new little lives


----------



## redspoo (Mar 19, 2010)

Can't wait to watch them grow! Congrats!


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks guys! They are 24 hours old now and are all nursing and gaining weight  Jersey's doing great!

Will definitely post pictures as they grow!


----------

